# Forget Me Not



## TuesdayEve (Jan 16, 2021)

‘Forget Me Not’

On a rural dirt road, pocked by empty dreams, 
Hope’s well dry and cracked,
brew savage demons loyal to pain, 
black caldron hearts attack.

A pale skinned boy, white as Nubian milk, 
eyes sapphire blue,
unprotected, he’s destined sacrifice, 
to predators black voodoo.

Camouflaged behind gilded smiles, 
the machetes swift surprise,
hacks the witches treasure, 
merciless as pedophile eyes.

A young boys arm sliced in the name of profit, 
provisions of magical spells, 
political gain, greed and seduction, 
soaked with his bones of gold.

The Beast glorifies the catch of the day, 
tongue wagging he roars out his claim,
and vanishes through a veil of dust, 
serves his masters fall from grace.

Quaking screams buried under the sun, 
blood tears river the road,
The evil lie cursed by the echoing moans 
of a child left to die.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Jan 16, 2021)

I love this. I'm not sure why you gave up on the rhyming though. It just jolted me slightly, as if I was suddenly reading another poem.



TuesdayEve said:


> ‘Forget Me Not’
> 
> On a rural dirt road, pocked by empty dreams,
> Hope’s well dry and cracked,
> ...


----------

